# QOTD!



## Radman (Jan 9, 2005)

Pic 1




Pic 2



Alright! Here's the challenge:

Name that fixture! That's right, we are going to try to name 
all of the fixture types, brands, and models. Extra points to 
the person who can name the square steel on the top of the 
rack in Pic 1!


----------



## mbenonis (Jan 9, 2005)

Rack One (meat_rack2.JPG):
Top Left: Strand Fresnelite Fresnels - not sure if they are 6- or 8-inch.
Top Right: Not sure what that is.
Middle: Not sure - there are Leko's on the right though ;-)
Bottom: More Strand Fresnelite Fresnels.

Rack Two (meat_rack1.JPG):
Top: No clue.
Middle: Leko's and some Altman Parcan's?
Bottom: Altman Parcan's, definitely. Not sure what is in front of them, though.


----------



## ccfan213 (Jan 9, 2005)

i cant see thie pics. it is probably a problem internal to my comp because mike can see the pics if anyone else is having this problem, lemme know so i can see if its a problem with my comp.


----------



## avkid (Jan 9, 2005)

I cant see them either, I see little red x's in a white box


----------



## SuperCow (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, I get the same thing as avkid, except i get the much nicer looking Mac version.


----------



## mbenonis (Jan 9, 2005)

I looked at the source and pulled the addresses out.  However, they seem to be working now, so I dunno what's going on. The img tag looked fine, though.


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 9, 2005)

Problem fixed. I am not sure why they didn't work as when I checked the code that Radman used it was correct. My only guess was that there was a conflict with either the size (sorry but I forgot to ask the size be scaled to 600 wide) or the server on which they were sitting.

I have put them onto my server and resized them. Seem to be working now.

Have fun!


----------



## propmonkey (Jan 9, 2005)

2nd row first pic, Strand Leko 25/50 zooms, 500w.


----------



## gremlin1287 (Jan 10, 2005)

first pic:
top row: single fixture to the right is an Altman 6" fresnel (these are also in the second pic, top and bottom rows) they use 500 watt BTN lamps
all of the black Pars are Altman PAR-64's
Middle row left: these are altman Ellipsoidals


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2005)

dyker said:


> Looks like everybody has got everything except what I am about to nab!
> 
> 2nd Pic / Bottom front row - Times Square Stage Lighting 6" Fresnels (Not sure on wattage)
> 
> They are ancient though, we have a few.



Gah, sorry that was me under a name I use for some other sites. I got confused!


----------



## Radman (Jan 11, 2005)

Can anyone figure out the top left or bottom right in pic 2, or the square steel at the top sitting on the pipes in pic 1? Here's a better view of what it looks like:


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh I know - but I'm not going to tell! There is a bucket of bolts with the name plastered all over it in pic 2 though.


----------



## Radman (Jan 11, 2005)

!?*%#*@([email protected]*$%^*!^#?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## moojoe (Jan 11, 2005)

curtin track?


----------



## Radman (Jan 11, 2005)

Mayhem kinda gave it away, goin on the hopes that people cant read...

Can't give the prize to non members, I suppose...


----------



## propmonkey (Jan 11, 2005)

is that a parallisphere in the top left of the second picture?


----------



## Radman (Jan 11, 2005)

*twitch*

Maybe...


----------



## propmonkey (Jan 11, 2005)

we have 18 total 16 working. there good lights.


----------



## Radman (Jan 11, 2005)

It looks like that is the ONE with the knobs not broken off. I agree, they are good, until they are rendered useless by the sands of time. There also is a design flaw in the lamp holder, it only accepts lamps where the filaments sag easily, and it is an MPF base so the only way to flip the lamp is to flip the light! And I work in a theatre where lamps cost money so we end up actually doing that!

And by the way, it is a parellipsphere, props to you. But not much props, since you have 18 therefore didn't struggle at identifying one bit.

I'll wait a while on the steel, someone was on the right track, I'll tell you that.


----------



## ship (Jan 12, 2005)

Radman said:


> it is a parellipsphere,
> the right track,  .



Never heard of such a fixture. Who makes it?

Hint time for what I do observe in helping others:
So let’s mention some brands here I think possible.

Say CCT or Strand, Century, Altman, Altman, Strand, Unknown, Century, perhaps Major, Century/Strand again say Major/Century pain can, Thomas, and perhaps some Colortran finally but in no major order or specific type. If nothing else, it opens up the fixture brands to consideration into looking at.

If still confused, look at the photos closely and look at how the cooling vents especially on the Fresnels are arranged in being different, than how the slide or top of the fixture looks one fixture to another. Same major difference with the cooling vents on the PAR can brands in seeing one brand as opposed to another. Just as you can recognize the pineapple of a Altman Leko at a distance, once you note such things as cooling vents, cooling fins, design etc, it’s not hard to recognize when you have more than one brand of say Fresnel in a collection. Such details in shape should also help to recognize the mini-Leko at the bottom of the last photo.


Anyone note the 16 on the 6x9? Hope it’s the fixture number and not the lens type.


----------



## propmonkey (Jan 12, 2005)

ive looked for info but all i have found is an old flyer we had in a cabnet, it didnt say who made it either. i can never remember the spellings of alot of stuff. ive tried finding new lense holders for the 2 that are broke, if anyone has any info on them that be great.


----------



## Radman (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes, it is an old fixture number that remains from the olden days. Note the yellow tape on the yokes of the 6x9s. This is part of our color coding system. Yellow=6x9, Red=6x12, Blue=6x16 Very helpful for checking lens from a distance.


----------



## Lighters (Jan 19, 2005)

strands, lekos, big and baby zooms, fresnels and par 64's?


----------

